# Misty



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend of mine rehomed a tabby-point Siamese a couple of years ago and it was most successful. Except that now her new slave is terminally ill with cancer. She has very little time left and has reached the point where she can't look after Misty.

This is an awful situation, but anyone knows where there might be a home - an indoor home with no other cats - and they are anywhere near Fleetwood if they want to drop me a PM that would be so much appreciated.

Now that her owner can't look after her she would love to live long enough know Misty is in a new home.

Misty needs a fairly quiet home as she is quite a timid cat.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry OS to hear this , i really hope your friend can see her lovely Misty settled soon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh how sad  Lots of luck in finding a new home for Misty


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So sad.

Hope a home is found for Misty soon, maybe contact the breed club to see if they have a waiting list for a beautiful girl.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't help as I have 5 boisterous Munchkins here already, I really hope she finds the perfect home for Misty - how very sad


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

!So sorry to read about your friend OS xxx

Paws crossed you can help find a home for Misty and ease some stress xxxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is really a friend of a friend - I've only met her once.

We have the OCWT on the case but no harm in asking here as well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OS, has this cat found a new home.

Somebody in the rescue section is looking for a Siamese.


----------

